# The Worcester Porcelain Factory ..things left behind..July 2012



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 17, 2012)

*The Worcester Porcelain Factory, the are only a couple of buildings left on this site now the others have been converted into apartments..this building is currently being emptied now in preperation for the same..still very much a good splore ..never ceases to amaze me just how much is left behind..big boxes with "THROW" written on them being filled by the contractors ready for the skips below..

History can be found here..
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Royal_Worcester#Early_history

Hope you enjoy my pics..

How she used to look..





















































In these boxes are hundreds of tiny stickers that they put on the porcelain before its glazed..






























































Alot of poreclain was made with the Balmoral signiture..dozens of rolls of film and photos of the building and grounds where boxed up in the safe room..











Jamie Olivers Range of Tableware..


































*​


----------



## flyboys90 (Jul 17, 2012)

What a treasure house,thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Jul 17, 2012)

Brilliant some of that stuff should be saved from the sckip, appart from the Jamie Oliver stuff.


----------



## Ratters (Jul 17, 2012)

Wonderful stuff  Thanks for sharing these.


----------



## perjury saint (Jul 17, 2012)

Excellent! Particularly like the last shot...


----------



## kehumff (Jul 17, 2012)

REally nice report and pictures, what a waste, at least its been really well captured on camera


----------



## _Nyx_ (Jul 17, 2012)

What a treasure trove of lovely things, beautiful photos


----------



## st33ly (Jul 17, 2012)

It's not going to be knocked down with all that treasure still inside, surely!


----------



## UE-OMJ (Jul 17, 2012)

Your photos are just stunning, you have such a way with images, simply amazing.


----------



## daftoldgit (Jul 17, 2012)

Love the roof in the 5th picture


----------



## shane.c (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice report and pics and info,


----------



## bilbo (Jul 17, 2012)

Beautiful pictures, it just seems such a shame to throw all that perfect stock into a skip and forget about it.


----------



## Jumpin' Jax (Jul 17, 2012)

Superb piccies, especially the last one! Love it - thank you for sharing!


----------



## MD (Jul 17, 2012)

nice looking roof light and beams 

nice features


----------



## Judderman62 (Jul 17, 2012)

now that I like


----------



## ravenwing93 (Jul 17, 2012)

Nice work, got to love the pottery related sites


----------



## Bones out (Jul 17, 2012)

Now thats a report...........


----------



## Mars Lander (Jul 18, 2012)

Woop Woop, excellent post and pictures , loving the last one too too, epic stuff  , fancy leaving all that stuff behind :O


----------



## Headflux (Jul 18, 2012)

Really nice photos NK.


----------



## rectory-rat (Jul 18, 2012)

Awesome place and pics, thanks 
It's a travesty that all that's gonna be binned though 

~RR


----------



## Sshhhh... (Jul 18, 2012)

Fantastic pics! What a wasteful society we are though, its extremely sad. Thanks for this great report


----------



## kevsy21 (Jul 19, 2012)

Good work and pics,still plenty to see there.


----------



## muppet (Jul 19, 2012)

lots of great bits and bobs left behind . well captured thanks


----------



## TeeJF (Jul 19, 2012)

Nice one! Some lovely close ups there.


----------



## JHML1 (Jul 19, 2012)

Henry and John Sandon have been alerted to this - Henry was the curator of the museum at Royal Worcester - and they will hopefully be able to organise a rescue of the artifacts before they are skipped. They'll be so grateful to hear about this!


----------



## Bones out (Jul 19, 2012)

Cracking........


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 20, 2012)

JHML1 said:


> Henry and John Sandon have been alerted to this - Henry was the curator of the museum at Royal Worcester - and they will hopefully be able to organise a rescue of the artifacts before they are skipped. They'll be so grateful to hear about this!



gosh thats good thankyou..it does seem such a shame when you see boxes with THROW on them just being mounded up in the room with so many bits and pieces in that im sure hold some of the history of the very famous Worcester porcelain....and im almost certain that the museum that is only a stones throw away from this building are unaware of whats left still in the safe rooms there...


----------



## noggin (Jul 20, 2012)

great stuff really good pics of the flotsam of human endeavour what a waste! did some research on my family tree recently found my great great great great grandma was a painter for wedgewood tried to find the church where she was interred but to no avail living at the end of the world, well seems that way, only had a few hours but got some good info to carry on the research,stuff like yours can assist in building a picture, ta very much!


----------



## Ninja Kitten (Jul 20, 2012)

noggin said:


> great stuff really good pics of the flotsam of human endeavour what a waste! did some research on my family tree recently found my great great great great grandma was a painter for wedgewood tried to find the church where she was interred but to no avail living at the end of the world, well seems that way, only had a few hours but got some good info to carry on the research,stuff like yours can assist in building a picture, ta very much!



how interesting...directly opposite this building is the large area where the workers sat and painted...rows of desks with the little pots on with brushes in them still all sat there..quite facinating really, unfortunatly the inside of that building was not to be seen on that day...always another day though


----------



## prettyvacant71 (Jul 21, 2012)

fantastic shots...luv the detailed bits of pottery, looks like a great splore....jealous


----------



## JHML1 (Jul 22, 2012)

Fab pics by the way!


----------

